# Sweet newbie!



## AnnaDTX (Apr 15, 2004)

I just came over from DF.  I really like it here so far!  Here's my story.  I am 24 yrs. old, 5'1, current weight 115.  I think I have gained a few pounds here because I am at my plateau and I am just not pushing myself. But thats all about to change!!


----------



## Iain (Apr 15, 2004)

Hey Anna, another DF'er here.

Good luck pushing yourself.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 15, 2004)

AnnaDTX welcome to IM!


----------



## Mr.Attitude (Apr 15, 2004)

Hi and welcome


----------



## supertech (Apr 15, 2004)

welcome


----------



## X Ring (Apr 15, 2004)

whats up, you'll like it here


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 15, 2004)

Hi and welcome to Houston!


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 15, 2004)

HELLLLLLLLLL YAAAAAAAAAAAAA! haha hey anna, glad youre here.


----------



## AnnaDTX (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks everyone!   I forgot to mention that I have been working out since 1999.  After I graduated high school I saw a pic of  myself, I was 140lbs!!  I knew I had to change!

I graduated from good 'ol Crosby, Texas!   Now I live in Humble about 30 min. outside of Houston!


----------



## DrChiro (Apr 15, 2004)

welcome to Houston...and the board....lots of great people on here!


----------



## AnnaDTX (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks for the welcomes, but I am not new to Houston, I have lived here all my life and  I love it!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 15, 2004)

I like it better than Dallas.  People are nicer it seems, plus no hail storms!

Craigie...Humble is up by the BIG Airport.


----------



## AnnaDTX (Apr 15, 2004)

damn that hail!!


----------



## tryintogetbig (Apr 15, 2004)

welcome to the board, you'll get plenty of support from everyone here.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 15, 2004)

Hi Anna!  good to see you here, you'll def like it!!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 15, 2004)

Yeah, we have another Houstonian 

I've got cousins that live in Humble, but I live in Clear Lake.


----------



## AnnaDTX (Apr 15, 2004)

Thats GREAT!!  I have lots of friends that live in Humble and Clearlake, its a small world!!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 15, 2004)

I think this is all the IM members that live in Houston.

me
fade
stacey
JLB
Dr.Chiro

FitGirl lives in Dallas
Craig lives in San Antonio

But it's cool how many people are from the same city


----------



## PreMier (Apr 15, 2004)

Welcome to IM


----------



## Var (Apr 15, 2004)

Welcome Anna!


----------



## Mavs (Apr 20, 2004)

Welcome Anna!  Another fellow Texan!


----------



## maniclion (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I think this is all the IM members that live in Houston.
> 
> me
> ...



Don't forget ManicLion is originally from Houston(Cy-Fair)

Howdy and Aloha Anna


----------



## AnnaDTX (Apr 21, 2004)

Thanks everyone for all the welcomes!  GREAT!!  ANother Texan, I love it!!  I live in Humble!!


----------

